# Solomon's Porch



## eelliott777 (Mar 15, 2004)

I adore the Puritans and Spurgeon and am a staunch Calvinist, thus my link to ya'll. I only occasionally visit (and occasionally post on) two message boards: you and Piper's UK message board: DGM.

But I am always at odds with you about other expressions of the Christian faith. Does one have to be Reformed and lack creativity to be on the narrow road home? If other believers have a heart for the next generation and try new ideas to seek the one while the other 99 worship, are we to be critical of their sincere efforts, even if they seem odd to our paradigms and ways of experiencing the Body of Christ? Earlier I got my dander up about Scott's remarks dismissing totally the Purpose Driven Life and its attempts to evangelize the unchurched.

I go to a conservative 60-person Southern Baptist Church and don't see unbelievers flocking toward us or to Reformed churches. Perhaps in light of our disdain for other approaches to planting the seeds of the Gospel, God has raised up &quot;stones&quot; to creatively seek the Lost. Below is the admirable vision of one leading &quot;Emergent&quot; church. 

Solomon's Porch says:
We dream of a church where:

* We listen to and are obedient to God 
* People who are not Christians become followers of God in the way of Jesus 
* Those who are not involved in church would become an active part of it 
* People are deeply connected to God in all of life; body, mind, soul and spirit 
* Beauty, art and creativity are valued, used, and understood as coming from the Creator 
* Culture is met, embraced and transformed 
* Joy, fun and excitement are part of our lives 
* The kingdom of God is increased in real ways in the world 
* The Biblical story of God is told and contributed to 
* Biblical justice, mercy, grace, love and righteousness lead the way 
* Truth, honesty and health are a way of life 
* We value innovation and are willing to take risks in order to bring glory to God. 
* Worship of God is full, vibrant, real, and pleasing to God 
* Faith, hope and love are the context for all 
* The next generation of leadership is built up and leaders are servants 
* Everyone is equipped to do ministry 
* God's Spirit takes precedence over all structures and systems 
* Christian Community is the attraction to outsiders and the answer to questions of faith 
* People participate in the kingdom of God in accordance with their abilities and gifts 
* We are connected to, dependent on and serve the global Church 
* People learn the ways of God and are encouraged to make it central to their lives 
* Other churches are valued and supported 
* Peoples' visions and ideas of ministry come to life 

Please guys, instead of just calling these men and their ideas names (&quot;puke,&quot; etc.), really thoughtfully set me straight on this because i don't get your extreme antagonism to these other expressions of our Christian faith and other ways of seeking to draw people to Christ. Perhaps once they are in a place to consider the claims and Life of Christ, they will develop a more &quot;Reformed' expression of the Faith.


----------

